# Installing Infobot from Ports Collection



## folivora (Sep 17, 2010)

I've installed Infobot from Ports.

After installing i get this perl-error. I have searched solutions from forums but i haven't found any solution. 

Error:


```
Can't locate Util.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.1/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1/mach 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.1 . src .) at 
/usr/local/share/infobot/src/DBM.pl line 56.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/infobot/src/DBM.pl line 56.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/bin/infobot line 43.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/infobot line 57.
```


If someone has knowledge about this, please tell me.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2010)

Infobot is horribly old. I'm not sure it'll work with perl 5.12. It should work with 5.8 though.


----------



## folivora (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, then i'll look into some newer bot. 

Thanks for the reply


----------

